# One Or Two?



## Noddy (Mar 2, 2019)

Hello everyone I have a new 75 gallon rimless tank being built for a new "high tech" planted aquarium. The co2 will be injected into the return line through an inline atomizer. I'm trying to decide between one cannister filter rated at 525 gph, or two rated at 264gph. I think I would get more circulation with two (one at each end) but wanted to hear what other people think.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

I'd go with two. At the very least it will make maintenance easier (can completely clean one, even replace media if needed, while the other maintains the cycle), also if one has unexpected issues you're not sol.

For circulation I wouldn't rely to heavily on the filters to provide that, a single powerhead will go a long way here.


----------



## MarkG (Oct 3, 2018)

I would go with two. I have a 75 with one and had to add a power head to help with circulation. That said, I now have about 600GPH circulation and my water is crystal clear. Good luck!


----------

